# The 10mm.Rnd.



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

It's probably my favorite and most versitile round out there.What do you think,will it make a comeback,do you think it has a future?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree that it's a versatile round, but I seriously question whether it offers versatility very many people need or want. 

Unless Vltor can miraculously revive the old Bren X design, I don't think 10mm will make a "comeback"...not that it was ever really popular to begin with, at least outside of the gun rags.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

So the practical replacement,.40-cal. ?


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I agree that it's a versatile round, but I seriously question whether it offers versatility very many people need or want.
> 
> Unless Vltor can miraculously revive the old Bren X design, I don't think 10mm will make a "comeback"...not that it was ever really popular to begin with, at least outside of the gun rags.


With a power range 900-1400 fps. and 400-750 ft.lbs. it's got to make you drool !:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

lostsoul said:


> With a power range 900-1400 fps. and 400-750 ft.lbs. it's got to make you drool !:mrgreen:


Not me. 10mm pistols are big - 1911s, 1006s, Glock 20s, Bren Xs, etc - and hard to carry and conceal. The high-end loads are hard to control when shooting at speed. The low-end loads do nothing I can't do with a .40, and in a smaller gun.

The only niche I see for 10mm is as a combination defense and outdoors gun (which is how Col. Cooper envisioned it). But most people aren't really outdoorsmen, and if they are, they usually have a dedicated "woods gun." Thus, I don't ever see it becoming really popular. It's had 20 years to set the world on fire, and it hasn't yet.


----------



## priler (Sep 19, 2008)

no,i do not think it will make a comeback or has a future.for the reasons why,you need to study the history of the .40s&w and the FBI.also,power numbers are for those who subscribe to,well,power numbers but i don't want to dismiss them.i subscribe to quickness,accuracy and quick follow up shots.i prefer double taps.

the future will be 9mm,.40s&w and .45ACP and of those the 9mm will always be king.for the reason why,again,do your homework with out emotions but i am glad the .45ACP has made a good comeback.it has always been an excellent round.the key is proper bullets on ALL of them.ball ammo sucks on ALL of them unless you need alot of penetration.the 10mm does have more range though but then again you have rifles.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

10mm is not practical for most people.

Heavy recoil, expensive ammo, ammo isn't available at Wal-Mart, beefer guns that some people do not care for, and it overpenetrates on human targets. Not to mention that you have people looking at the incident where a man shot another with a 10mm and was convicted in court. Now that incident was due more to the fact that the man who was shot was unarmed (he let his dogs attack the man with the gun), but people look at that and get scared that some DA might crucify them for using a "hunting caliber" or "overpowered ammunition".


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have no use for a 40 S&W as I see little it can do that a good 9mm round can't do. With that said, I love the accuracy and brute energy of the 10mm. Regards, Richard


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I consider the 10mm as just another FBI mistake; and the 40S&W as the correction. Pressures are too high, guns are too big and heavy. A 4" .41 magnum would be a better choice.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Richard said:


> I have no use for a 40 S&W as I see little it can do that a good 9mm round can't do. With that said, I love the accuracy and brute energy of the 10mm. Regards, Richard


Alright,found someone to play with.I'm not looking to CCW.the 10mm.I've got other cals. for that.Everybody I know that has fired a 10mm. with at least a medium load and not just a FBI-light.smiles,me included.It's just a fun rnd. to shoot.Granted,it's exspenive.but the energy is :mrgreen:something to behold.It's no less practical then these .44 magnum cannons and we don't ccw them.We don't own these for purpose,we own them because they are there.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most people I know use a .44mag for hunting and a woods gun. The 4" on the hip and the 6" or more for hunting. So they do have purpose.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I also enjoy shooting the 10mm. Have the best of both worlds..............get a S&W 610 as it will shoot 10mm and .40 cal. (you did say you weren't looking for a CCW, right?).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I also enjoy shooting the 10mm. Have the best of both worlds..............get a S&W 610 as it will shoot 10mm and .40 cal. (you did say you weren't looking for a CCW, right?).


Did you finaly get one Charlie?

I CCW my 4" GP100 so the 610 is a possibility also.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

TOF said:


> Did you finaly get one Charlie?
> 
> I CCW my 4" GP100 so the 610 is a possibility also.


Unfortunately I have not acquired one (yet!) but I'm looking very hard for a "pre key-lock" 610. If I stumble across one (3" or 4") I'm ready to sell/trade one or more of my least favorite guns to make the purchase. I don't carry my .44 mag. Mountain Gun (over 40 oz, loaded) on my person unless I'm at the ranch but it makes a very good truck gun. When I'm not after 4 legged game I generally keep it stoked with some mild .44 Specials with round nose lead bullets at about 900 fps.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I was in Iraq with a guy who swore by the 10mm's stopping power. He reloads them and tried to convert me from my .45acp. I've havnt done enough research to say yay or nay on the round but I sure would like to put some down range...


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

What about a 10mm carbine?

It would seem to me that would be a fantastic use for the round...much easier to handle (especially rapid fire), high capacity, could probably handle the stouter loads without any trouble.

I've heard of a 10mm AR, although i've never actually seen one. I know if any reputable manufacturer made a carbine in 10mm, I'd buy it. I'm thinking a Beretta CX4...but with a MUCH larger capacity.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.hkpro.com/MP5-10.htm

We peon civilians can't have one, though.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I did a little research the past couple of days.Now I'm not saying that there is no purpose in owning a .44mag or a 10mm.,foestry,hunting,etc. The fact of the matter is in my neck of the woods,it's pure testosterone.I spoke to 31 people and my local gun shop.23 out 23 people whom own a 10mm. ,H.D.,when asked about hunting,they asked,hunt what.The .44,- 7 people that owned stated,they;re not for hunting,the one that said he'd bought one for hunting,never hunted with it.the man at the local gun shop said he can't keep up with the demand for the G20.He offered to buy mine.I asked why so much interest in the 10mm.He asked me if I'd ever shot one and smiled.

Maybe not nation-wide,but there is interest in the 10mm.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

You should have made a poll for this thread.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, a gun is as useful as you want it to be. I've shot 10mm before and think it's pretty cool. I don't think I'd want to carry one but I don't carry my 44 either..I just like shooting it.:smt033

Of course I have several guns that I bought just so I could make some noise with them. I have carry guns and I have ...Other guns. I don't own a 10mm but I can't say I'll never have one..heh


----------



## qswdef (Dec 27, 2007)

*10mm. most versatile easy to control*

I can't prove it but I'd bet MOST shooters down on this round have never shot it, let alone own one! Admit it. You're simply repeating what you read somewhere. My G20 has less snap than my G27. In terms of recoil, I'm a tall, skinny senior who can shoot mine one handed. Considerable mv and me, especially with DT's.. Can shoot 40's, .357 sig and 9x25 Dillon with aftermarket dropin barrel from Lone Wolf. (about $120 per barrel).
Go fire this round and THEN come back and talk with me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

qswdef said:


> I can't prove it but I'd bet MOST shooters down on this round have never shot it, let alone own one! Admit it. You're simply repeating what you read somewhere. My G20 has less snap than my G27. In terms of recoil, I'm a tall, skinny senior who can shoot mine one handed. Considerable mv and me, especially with DT's.. Can shoot 40's, .357 sig and 9x25 Dillon with aftermarket dropin barrel from Lone Wolf. (about $120 per barrel).
> Go fire this round and THEN come back and talk with me.


Well, I've shot it starting in a Colt Delta Elite back in the 1980s, S&W 1006 and 1076, and two Glock 20s (alas, I've only handled, but not fired, the Bren X). I remain unimpressed - there are better rounds for realistic defense and better rounds for the outdoors. 10mm just seems like a solution in search of a problem, at least for the vast majority of shooters, and the market has confirmed it.

I can shoot a .41 Magnum one-handed, too, but that doesn't mean it's the best choice for anything.


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

I my self would like to pick up a S&W 1066. A 180 grain standard pressure round will get most any handgun job done.


----------

